# What do YOU want from your vet?



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So I asked this question a couple years ago and got some good responses, but I wanted to ask again as I'm doing a bit of market research and there are different folks on here now. I'm starting a house call practice in the mid Missouri area (possibly branching out to St. Louis, maybe Kansas City) serving both the average pet owner, but I'd like to have performance/working dogs be a special niche (like I'd do a house call out to a working dog kennel out of my usual zone of service). Keeping in mind I would be very limited in what kind of surgery/emergency/radiology stuff I can do...

Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel?
What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis? 
In general, what do you like about your vet? 
What do you wish they did differently?

If this becomes a "all vets suck" thread, then you can politely go pound sand.  But I am sincerely interested in what folks have to say.  I also have a very quick 60 second or less survey that can be anonymous if you like. I appreciate it.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/6B3CPBF


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been with the same vet for almost 40 yrs. No complaint here!
In addition to house calls what about contacting clubs and asking if they would be interested in group checkups, micro chips,vaccinations, whatever?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, that will actually be something I'll be doing: get a bunch of friends/family/club members together and everyone gets to split the housecall fee. It would be quite reasonable then.

And I can't steal you away from your vet, Bob? Awww shucks... ;-) That's okay, I won't have hardly any fun toys anyways. Plenty for the brick and mortar building vets to do.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Yeah, that will actually be something I'll be doing: get a bunch of friends/family/club members together and everyone gets to split the housecall fee. It would be quite reasonable then.
> 
> And I can't steal you away from your vet, Bob? Awww shucks... ;-) That's okay, I won't have hardly any fun toys anyways. Plenty for the brick and mortar building vets to do.



He's dern near as old as me sooooooo :lol: ;-)


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

*Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel?

*Would I want one? Yes absolutely. I dislike going to vet offices in general both due to disease vectors and that I like a vet to see an entire situation to make a diagnosis. *

What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis? 
*I would like puppy checkups - whelping assistance and wellness checks done at home. I would also like blood draws and other things I can't do on my own that don't require a full surgical staff.*

In general, what do you like about your vet? 
*I like that he doesn't push an agenda. He doesn't ask me when my dogs will be fixed or if he can vaccinate my dogs with the latest 8 in one vaccine. He's a 2nd generation vet with 30 years of experience. He's a dog geek. I'm glad that he accepts that I pretty much have an idea of what I need when I walk in the door. I like that he owns his practice. *

What do you wish they did differently?
*I wish they were closer. I wish they had a better dental tech. I wish they had better diagnostic equipment on standby. Really my complaints are few about this place*.* Ilooked for two years before I finally found the vet I am currently happy with.


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

*Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel?*

Yes, I would love my vet to make house calls. Especially when it's for my 105# Rottie that I have to lift in the car.

*What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis? *
Wellness checks and vaccinations. Minor stuff that doesn't need a full staff to do.


*In general, what do you like about your vet?*

Well, the newest vet at the clinic (there has been a high turnover in the last 2 years which is frustrating - and the clinic owner and I just don't have a reppoire (sp?) so that makes it tough) - but the newest vet I think I'm really going to like. She didn't get "flinchy" when Callie (my rott) got crabby and snappy at her last visit. She let me handle my dog while she examined her She also respected my knowledge of my dogs medical history and my thoughts on the events that led to her current illness. She also will return my phone calls and discuss ideas (after our office visit and about the same illness) without insisting that I bring her back for another office visit. She seems very interested in building a "relationship" with me and my dogs which I really like. Now I just hope she sticks around for more than a year.

*What do you wish they did differently?*

I just wish they'd stop having such a high turnover rate. It seems like everytime there is a vet I really like and build a good relationship with they leave after a year or so. Then I feel like I have to start all over again. The plus side is there are staff there that I've known for years time (been going to this clinic for almost 13 years) so that does really help when i call them. And they treat my dogs like thay are their own. My dogs love going to the vet. That is a big plus in my book.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

#1. I already have a mobile vet, my equine vet I worked with and she can do my other animals most of the time.

#2 since I do most stuff myself and have the training, only things she does is rabies baccs and euthanasias.

#3 that she is available when I need her within reason, she has always explained reasons and methods of doing procedures and if she doesn't know doesn't try to bullshit but tells you and then finds the answer. She is always friendly, believes highly in pain management and truly does the job because she loves animals, not out to make a million $$ doing it.

#4 I don't get charged but most clients pay a trip fee for time, gas, wear/tear on vehicle, then charge a farm visit or exam fee, plus all other charges increase every 6 mo due to practice owner. Meds are all doubled or tripled if not more in cost, costs have gotten out of hand.

We were loaded w/mobile xray although had to develop back at farm, could do neuters, vaccs, euthanasias, simple surgeries, treatments, etc. Out of a truck.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

#1. I already have a mobile vet, my equine vet I worked with and she can do my other animals most of the time.

#2 since I do most stuff myself and have the training, only things she does is rabies vaccs and euthanasias.

#3 that she is available when I need her within reason, she has always explained reasons and methods of doing procedures and if she doesn't know doesn't try to bullshit but tells you and then finds the answer. She is always friendly, believes highly in pain management and truly does the job because she loves animals, not out to make a million $$ doing it.

#4 I don't get charged but most clients pay a trip fee for time, gas, wear/tear on vehicle, then charge a farm visit or exam fee, plus all other charges increase every 6 mo due to practice owner. Meds are all doubled or tripled if not more in cost, costs have gotten out of hand.

We were loaded w/mobile xray although had to develop back at farm, could do neuters, vaccs, euthanasias, simple surgeries, treatments, etc. Out of a truck.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

*Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel?*

I have no use for a vet if there are no house/kennel calls. 

*What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis?* 

Only what I ask him to do (vaccines, deworming, stitch up dogs from the occasional accident, etc)... Or if something is obviously wrong with the dog, I expect him/her to make a full assessment and handle it.

*In general, what do you like about your vet?* 

I like that he does not baby dogs and sees them as rough animals that need no spoiling. Too many vets are treating dogs as if they were fragile human babies... I find it ridiculous. 


*What do you wish they did differently?
*
Nothing. If he did not have the mentality/work ethic I require, he'd be out of here in no time. 
I think whats most important is to see whats your client's perspective about ownership and make no judgments... You cant come to me and say my dogs need bottled water and A/C because of heat stroke... On the other hand, there are others who will love to hear this pussified crapola. 

It also helps to keep this in mind: 

You were given two ears, two eyes and one mouth. This happened because you're supposed to listen more, observe more and speak less.




Hope this helps

Tiago


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

*Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel? *
_yes, using it right now for puppy shots, chipping etc. She's is my neighbour, who has a 1 woman practice about 700 m away. It saves me from a lot of stress putting 8/10 puppies in a car, drive to the vet (1.25 hr to my fav vet specialized in working dogs, keep in mind that in Holland you're in about 3/3.5 hrs from most nothern till most southern part, so 1.25 hrs is quit a drive). I use her for non emergency calls, simple things. I go to my fav vet for x rays (he's specialized in it), injuries from training, injuries which possible can cause troubles for training._

*What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis?*
_See above, shots, chipping, regular check-ups, ear infection etc. Things you need a vet for, but which can be done by "every" vet._

*In general, what do you like about your vet?*
_ My fav vet: he listens well_ _to what I tell him, he knows if we see symptoms, signs etc he will take that seriously. For example: I won't go to the vet for a broken/sprained tail, some painkillers and rest will do the trick. Same for a simple broken toe etc. If I go to the vet, it's something serious._
_He knows working dogs, he knows some injuries which can happen in training, knows that they are hard dogs, and for example need more dormitor (he uses a mix of dormitor and something else with working dogs) than fluffy does._
*What do you wish they did differently?*
_nothing I can think about right now._


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I want a vet that understands that some pet owners nowadays are up to date on cutting edge research-and in some cases may know more than they do in some areas (seriously).

I want a vet that let's ME handle MY dogs-unless its proven that I can't handle them for some reason. Not all pet owners are going to be "oh, don't hurt fluffy!"... I expect my dogs to behave (and my horses too), and they will generally do better with someone they know handling them then some stranger.

I'm generally pretty happy with my current vet. I do have to travel to her, although in emergencies she would travel, but I don't have a bunch of puppies to deal with, and since I have SAR dogs we travel all the time anyways and are always meeting new people so in its own way its just a different training. She's pro raw, which is hard enough to find, and generally keeps on top of new research out there. She doesn't try to sell me what's not necessary, nor does she insist on a bunch of tests for the littlest thing. I wouldn't mind her prices being lower, but she's law enforcement friendly I get a bit of a discount.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the fact that my vet does not charge an office visit fee, every time you come in to see him for something...
you want to get a shot, you get a shot. 

and does not require and office visit (checkup) as a prerequisite for everything you want to do...like almost every other vet on the planet does..
you want an xray, you get an xray,and you get to put on the lead vest and go into xray room and "be involved", and educated, if you'd like, at half the cost of other vets nearby.

I like my vet because he is reasonably priced. 
you want progesterone test, it is $60.00
you want an ultrasound it is $40.00

you want an AI, it is $65.00

you want a surgical AI, cost is $180.00 plus Progesterone tests.

ear crop $130.00 (used to be $65.00, 10 years ago), AND he does tail docks too....OH MY!!!

you want an ear crop around here, most vets wont do it, or will "compromise their ethics" if you pay $400.00-$500.00 for an ear crop.

I like my vet because he is well versed in all types of animals. Including working type dogs. And he listens to you if you tell him the animal may be difficult to handle, and allows you to help them with your dog, if needed. 

I like my vet because he is very pragmatic, and down to earth, and does not try to SELL me anything I don't ask for, or need.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

We typically only use a vet for emergencies. We have been fortunate through the years with very few health problems in our dogs. Had the same vet since 1981. He is about to retire and that will SUCK!!

I like my vet because he is well versed in working dogs and their needs. He doesn't have every high tech new tool that hits the market. So he is able to keep his fees low. I can go to him and get what I need to keep here on hand ie antibiotics, syringes, vaccs etc. He still does business the old fashion way and that will never go out of style with me. His main focus is the animals and not the "business". 

Would I like to have house calls? Sure but it would be far and few between.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

*Would you consider using a House call to your home*
Hell yes! That would be great not having to deal with 100 pound rockwilders with owners that weigh less than them, and lecturing me about my "attack dogs"
*What service would you like to dee offered on a house call*
What ever can be done, if your coming out and I am paying for it, lets knock it all out at once if we can!
*What do I like about my vet*
That she told her assistant to stop talking before I had to tell her while she was lecturing me about my dog[-( I was expecting her to join in as most vets would but she even looked at her like, really...
*What do I wish they would do differently*
I wish that when I needed something simple like heart worm medicine, dont charge me 30 dollars to take my dogs temperature and feel him or her up. I dont mind to pay like 10 dollars for 3 minutes of your time. Also dont look at me strange when I ask if the dog is gonna be able to work before I consider shelling out 1500 dollars on a procedure. I understand and respect all the schooling you guys go through, I couldn't do it! But don't try to scam me like a used car guy every time I come in there. Especially when I bring a lot more dogs in then Harry Homeowner!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel?*

Yes. I have used one before. I live in a town of 5000 with a lot of pets, but no vet. The homecall vet has one day a week she spends in our town, and will sometimes come on other days. Doing this keeps the travel fee smaller for us and expenses down for her. Maybe there are some outlying communities that could also use your services?

*What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis? *

Non surgical stuff mostly.

*In general, what do you like about your vet? *

I have different vets for different reasons. It is nice that my homecall vet is raw friendly (in fact suggests it), and trusts me to do stuff on my own. She will drop of vaccines or parasite control to a store in town for me and allow me to administer it myself and only charge me for the product if she will be in town anyways. 

*What do you wish they did differently?*

Some of the vets I have been to have been the really militant type about vaccines, spay and neuters, their vet brand dog food. (I do vaccinate) I completely understand that there is a place for that in keeping pets healthy and agree that most should spay and neuter, but take a bit of time to get to know who you are dealing with, and understand their goals and reasoning.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

What do I like about my vet?  He's d*mn sexy. lol (If you missed it, my fiance is a vet). \\/

In reality, I do now and always have wanted a vet that would not dumb down and let me make choices. Not just "Your dog has ABC and we're going to do XYZ" But listing options and letting me choose. 

That choice is really important to me. I'm paying the vet for his/her knowledge. Don't sell me a product without dispensing some of that knowledge. I can see this in pet people with their dogs. Almost everyday I see pet dogs that are on frontline and have ticks - because of mistakes in applying it. Don't sell me a product, teach me how to use it.

Let me choose how aggressively I want to treat a condition. For example, my dog has a little spot of localized demodex. 4 skin scrapes and 2 cultures for fungi later... he is telling me that it is localized and doesn't require treatment. But my dog's littermate has a nasty case of generalized demodex. My dog is going to be shown at the fair in 3 weeks. I don't have time to wait and see if this with spontaneously heal or if it will develop into a generalized case. There is enough anecdotal evidence to support a connection between adult-onset demodex and organ failure and/or cancer. Yup, doing bloodwork now and then again in 6 months. [-o< Let me choose - sometimes I won'r do wait-and-see.

Believe me when I say something is wrong. One vet blew me off quite rudely - told me to wait 24 hours and then bring her in. I went to another who immediately got her into emergency surgery. My dog barely survived. 

Trust me when I talk to you. Most people are stupid when it comes to their pet's health. But not everyone is! If I nick my rabbit's skin while grooming and tell you that it is bad and needs care, believe me. (Yup, that was 6 stitches - on a 2 pound rabbit) 

But the MOST IMPORTANT THING IS.... the receptionist. I have left several clinics simply because of the receptionist. Don't tell me a vaccine schedule "because it's cheaper". (You're the receptionist, not the vet, not going to listen, shut up) Don't judge me because I bring in foster and in-training dogs. SMILE - at least occassionally. Don't talk behind my back and spread rumors in the dog community. (I "tortured" a dog by using a doggie seatbelt to keep it - and myself - safe ](*,) )

House calls are awesome if not too expensive. There was a farm vet that was going to come out and neuter a dog at my house. Sweet. BUT, they would still charge me the same price as if it was done in the clinic with a tech assisting and all the fancy equipment. Screw that. 

I have strong feeling about it. I've been the perpetually broke single mom scraping up enough for a $2,000 surgery. I've been even more broke and not able to afford vet care. I've had canine athletes that I needed checked for gait, limp and the vets couldn't help (canine massage therapist found the problem quickly!). I've had aggressive or feral animals that needed special handling. I've had service dogs that the techs/assistants can't seem to understand DO NOT PET. I've been on the other side, watching all the stupid people. And then now with total access to picking a vet's brain, professional library, and free vet care.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

what do i want from my vet?

cheaper than retail advantix and heart guard. no lecturing on yearly shots as opposed to every 3 years as I do it now.

not to push some stupid "blood sample", if I show up for something totaly unrelated.

and to **** off already with "science diet" crap kibble they try to push.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

OK. 
So basically you could look over my dog/s and maybe give some shots, you don't have advanced diagnostic equipment, and you can't do surgery. I can do much of the basic stuff myself, many local petstores host weekent clinics that do all that you do, and my local vet can do all that plus everything you don't/can't do. What would be the advantage for me to pay extra to have you come do a housecall?

*In general, what do you like about your vet? *
He does not have a holier than thou attitude or treat me like an idiot.
He knows that I know what I'm talking about, if I say I see "this" is going on, he will follow up on it.
He _has enough experience_ to diagnose something without needing to run every test in the book. 
He will generally work within my limits and do only the basics that I request... without padding the bill...


*What do you wish they did differently?*
Not employ nasty money grubbing assistants for the front desk. LOL. But pretty much every "nice" vet is going to need those, if they want to stay in business.
Not sell out to a big chain who is going to jack up prices and replace all the good techs and service staff with crappy low-salary-drawing ones.
Not retire anytime too soon. Like the last two good vets I used to go to.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What doi I want from my vet?

Above all else besides skill....Honesty. Don't ever try to bullshit me about what they thnk they know. Now, If the vet is a woman, it would be nice if she was hot. Makes it easier to overlook what is lacking in skill.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> OK.
> So basically you could look over my dog/s and maybe give some shots, you don't have advanced diagnostic equipment, and you can't do surgery. I can do much of the basic stuff myself, many local petstores host weekent clinics that do all that you do, and my local vet can do all that plus everything you don't/can't do. What would be the advantage for me to pay extra to have you come do a housecall?


I can't speak to your specific situation, but that being said, here's a little bit of what I can offer that a mortar and brick practice cannot:

-puppy/kitten visits: without the worry of disease transmission or the hassle of taking an entire litter in for physical exam, deworming, vaccinations, health certificates 
-cats: most cats are just no fun to bring to the vet. Between being crated for a car ride and the visit itself where there can be dogs and other unfriendly animals around, some cats literally take days to calm down afterwards. 
-exotics (mostly small mammal and reptile): these guys often get SUPER stressed out at a vet office. Much of exotics medicine is husbandry and nutrition and it's very helpful to see people's set up and make recommendations on site
-hospice care: many owners want the option of doing "something" for their pet who is going downhill, but either can't afford surgery/advanced diagnostics or it's perhaps not the right choice for their pet or the owners. Things like giving fluids and addressing pain or nutritional management to make a pet's days more comfortable without the stress of a vet visit, particularly to fractious animals, is valuable to people
-multiple animal households: I currently have 3 dogs, 1 cat, a few rats, and a snake. It's hard enough for me to keep track of whose current or due for what. It's highly inconvenient to have to haul more than two animals in at a time (plus people with kids, that just becomes all the more difficult)
-at home euthanasia: this is a big draw in my mind. Almost everyone would prefer to have their pet's last moments at home or in a favorite place
-nutrition/behavior/sports medicine/acupuncture/pain management consults and consults: these don't require much fancy equipment, but few general practitioner vets are interest in doing these interests, particularly in my area as central Missouri is a bit different from California.  I'm likely going to hold off on doing the acupuncture training for a bit, but it'd be something I'd like to add eventually (along with laser and e-stim)
-minor surgical procedures: skin mass removals/biopsies, tissue aspirates, minor wounds and lacerations, esophagostomy (feeding) tube placement, cat/rodent/rabbit neuters are very doable with just sedation, local anesthesia, or injectable anesthetics 

There's probably some more things, but basically it comes down to convenience and more one-on-one time with the doctor than a typical practice where you just get a few minutes. It's a niche market that won't be for everyone and religious price shoppers will likely go elsewhere, which are both okay by me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I cant see a small animal or reptile owner paying a premium in home vet fee, for very limited services. Hospice?, most people will put an animal down if it is that bad.

I owed over 20 large snakes, and probably 30-40 smaller ones. only took one to a vet ever, and that was for surgery, most pet stores sell whatever else you need for minor things incurred.

iguanas never to a vet. 

owned 1000's of rats and mice, never took any of them to a vet.

fish never to a vet.

hamsters, chinchilla, ferrets, rabbits, turtles, lizards...never to a vet.

cats and dogs go to vet for rabies, injuries, or surgery, or heartworm/flea prevention. All other vaccines I do myself.

I guess if you have a large group of livestock and horses in your area, you "might" be able to earn a decent living, and pay off those loans.

what is the home based fee schedule gonna look like? I think if you tell people those fees, they might opt to go into a vet office, dont forget gas will be over $4.00 a gallon most likely...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

addition...

If there are large pockets of wealthy pet owners, in your area that might help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Brutal honesty and understanding of my goals with xxxx dog. No opinions, beliefs or should do's unless asked.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Brutal honesty and understanding of my goals with xxxx dog. No opinions, beliefs or should do's unless asked.


amen to that..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Joby, don't forget that just because you don't have a need for a service like hospice and exotics doesn't mean others won't (I've also owned snakes, rabbits, rats, fish, guinea pigs, budgies, mice, and a ferret, so I know how it goes). If you've had dozens of snakes do well, you probably were on top of basic husbandry and nutrition. Many newbies are definitely not (most don't even give a second glance to the care sheets at the pet store or online), so they run into trouble. Like with snakes, burns from heat rocks, regurgitating food, bites from prey items, parasites, retained spectacles or skin, not having success with breeding are all common medical issues with husbandry that can be solved with some education and it's super helpful to see their setup at home instead of the snake brought in a pillowcase in an office.

While you might, not everyone puts an animal down the second they hear their pet has cancer or chronic kidney disease or some other disease that may eventually claim their life. They want to make sure the animal is comfortable while the days are still more good than bad. Many people do indeed people keep them alive longer than they probably should. But it is their choice to do so and every owner is different, so with hospice care, the animal can at least be more comfortable. 

There are already multiple vets in the area not counting the university that does ambulatory food animal and equine farm calls, but no one who does house calls for small animals on a regular basis. There's also no one really doing holistic/integrative medicine either. While I'm not super into that side of things, I can use some basic principles (nutrition, offer blood draws for titers, nutraceuticals/supplements, possibly acupuncture in the future). 

I'm still researching with other house call vets I'm networking with on pricing structures, but I'm likely going to charge a certain price for house calls within a certain mileage and charge upwards as the radius goes out. Like I mentioned earlier, if people want to get together with family/friends/neighbors/training friends, they can split the house call fee. I'd have certain prices for wellness exams, but would probably have a per hour charge for a kennel house call if someone had 4+ dogs/cats/whatever. Will probably have a flat fee for euthanasias as well.

Oh yeah, and thanks everyone for their thoughts. I'm reading them carefully (along with the survey responses).


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> it's very helpful to see people's set up and make recommendations on site


If memory serves, we been down that road once and I don't see it as a big draw.

Another I can't see is hospice care being a big draw, but, maybe today it is. Having been self employed most of my life, I think I would be looking more to the puppies and kittens where there is more likely a continuous business being built up rather that ending. Bucks may not be as good, but, cash flow is everything in the beginning.

I would think maybe some breeders with multiple dogs would be a real item because whenever they take a dog to the vet, they take a real chance of bringing something home from a vets and infecting every dog they have. What these people would be looking for is quality vet care, not breeding advice. I understand there are some really big breeders in Mo that might even be interested in a full time vet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Brutal honesty and understanding of my goals with xxxx dog. No opinions, beliefs or should do's unless asked.


Question for you, Jody (or anyone). When I bring my own animals in, I usually let them know that this dog does protection sport, herding, therapy, dock diving, etc right up front. How do/did you let your vet know? Some people are not quite as forthcoming and I won't hear until quite a bit later or by accident their dog is a performance dog. Even if they just hunt a few times in the fall, it's still good to know as they'll be exposed to different things than a strict pet. Of course, the show people tell you RIGHT AWAY they have a show dog. :roll: :lol: I'd like to know the sooner the better so I can serve their particular needs, but am not concretely sure to do this other than verbally ask. Like for a lameness exam, I'll ask if they are a pet, weekend warrior, performance dog, etc, but I'm thinking about incorporating this into a new client questionnaire somehow. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Question for you, Jody (or anyone). When I bring my own animals in, I usually let them know that this dog does protection sport, herding, therapy, dock diving, etc right up front. How do/did you let your vet know? Some people are not quite as forthcoming and I won't hear until quite a bit later or by accident their dog is a performance dog. Even if they just hunt a few times in the fall, it's still good to know as they'll be exposed to different things than a strict pet. Of course, the show people tell you RIGHT AWAY they have a show dog. :roll: :lol: I'd like to know the sooner the better so I can serve their particular needs, but am not concretely sure to do this other than verbally ask. Like for a lameness exam, I'll ask if they are a pet, weekend warrior, performance dog, etc, but I'm thinking about incorporating this into a new client questionnaire somehow. Any thoughts?


My vet knows upfront what the dog is/does, however that doesn't change anything as far as Im concerned for care, but does give them reasoning why I may or may not want something. I do alot of my own care and if I need an xray or blood drawn for whatever reason, I go in and do that, and that only. I am also with the dog during the entire visit, even though certain states have laws. Nobody knows the behavior of the animal more than the owner and in the long run, its safety for all. I don't get routine exams, nor pay for them unless I ask. Yes, Ive known my vet for some years, however if for instance I go elsewhere due to time and scheduling, I demand the same treatment....needless to say I usually get it. 

Questionaire? For new clients maybe, but I really don't want to sit and fill out MORE paperwork than needed, but it is a good idea for starting something. 

Alot of people have no clue of medicine or care and others know more than most vets or techs give them credit for, open mindness on all's part is key to success.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's part of what I mean. Something with the initial visit (I'm all for minimal paperwork, haha) to distinguish the very casual or newbie pet owner from the working dog handler who will likely be more knowledgeable. I don't like talking down to people if they already know what I'm going to tell them, but getting blank looks isn't helpful either. May have to experiment with that a bit. :-k


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I usually volunteer that info up front.
I'm used to (now) going through all the rigamarole on vacs/sales pitches/paying for exams not asked for etc, I just figure it as an office fee even if they don't want to call it that. But you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find a vet in my area that is even willing to see a (so called) protection sport/working line dog.
I do however volunteer that info up front......click.

And ya aughtta try finding a chiropractor for the dogs so they can keep their spines and necks in shape......nye to impossilbe to find anyone willing to touch a dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Joby, don't forget that just because you don't have a need for a service like hospice and exotics doesn't mean others won't (I've also owned snakes, rabbits, rats, fish, guinea pigs, budgies, mice, and a ferret, so I know how it goes). If you've had dozens of snakes do well, you probably were on top of basic husbandry and nutrition. Many newbies are definitely not (most don't even give a second glance to the care sheets at the pet store or online), so they run into trouble. Like with snakes, burns from heat rocks, regurgitating food, bites from prey items, parasites, retained spectacles or skin, not having success with breeding are all common medical issues with husbandry that can be solved with some education and it's super helpful to see their setup at home instead of the snake brought in a pillowcase in an office.
> 
> While you might, not everyone puts an animal down the second they hear their pet has cancer or chronic kidney disease or some other disease that may eventually claim their life. They want to make sure the animal is comfortable while the days are still more good than bad. Many people do indeed people keep them alive longer than they probably should. But it is their choice to do so and every owner is different, so with hospice care, the animal can at least be more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Hey Maren...good luck to you...I did not realize at the time that you already are committed to this, I admit I skimmed....


Hospice? really...that still just seems cruel to me..to prolong a suffering life.

Good luck to you, I do wish you the best, and being the devil's advocate in a business minded way.....

ideas...
you could do clinics as well for a discount, could set up clinic days at the dog parks....hook up with local dog events and other pet events and do "discount days" probably a donation of services to the organizers could be arranged in lieu of a paid fee....

training groups, training facilities...etc.etc.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel?
What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis? 
In general, what do you like about your vet? 
What do you wish they did differently?

_Maren-congrats and wish you a great future!!
We always used a home vet- it was easier than bringing all of clan into the vets office- we could get everything done at one time...we have always had at least 8....
Our Vet did a lot- one time we set up minor surgery in our garage, as I was a vet tech- I could assist....anything very advanced, he had partnered up with another local vet to use the office for extensive treatments-that you would meet him there, or this other Vet would welcome you in and care for your dog. He would always give us options...of why we should or should not do something- what he would suggest....and any alternatives to expensive treatments that would properly take care of the dog...
I liked that the vet was knowledgable, was willing to listen to us about the particular dog ( one ex: some were aggressive and needed to be muzzled first- he would respect that and not chastise us for being involved in protection type sports...and "teaching the dog to bite"....we had a vet in the past that chastised us for that same thing...)
He price was fair- just because he came to the house...he didn't rob us either. He also was able to dispense the meds we needed- and if he didn't he would write an Rx that we took to the local pharmacy.
He tried to save us money when he could= for example...on one dog, instead of an RX for Rimadyl, he suggested we try an aspirin for a few days first....then if it didn't work he could bring it by...
And finally he knew we treated these dogs as part of our family....not just animals...so we felt they were as special to him, as they were to us....
He would notify his clients when he was going to be out of town, and gave info on who to contact if needed.
I guess I would not have changed anything...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Hey Maren...good luck to you...I did not realize at the time that you already are committed to this, I admit I skimmed....
> 
> 
> Hospice? really...that still just seems cruel to me..to prolong a suffering life.
> ...


No worries, that's why I didn't take offense to the questions you posed. I am going to be writing out my business plan shortly (just got my LLC set up), so market research and doing the hard questions is part of it. I have had the good fortune to train in a variety of venues in town and nearby so I have some good contacts within the local performance dog circuit. 

Hospice for animals is a bit different than you might imagine (and probably better than in humans). I'll give you an example. One of my last rotations was in oncology. I got a middle age greyhound in as a patient that originally presented for a forelimb lameness that the original vet thought might be a shoulder injury. Turns out it was osteosarcoma (bone cancer), which carries a fairly poor prognosis (though there a minority of dogs who can live longer than a year). The dog's pain was being controlled well with a couple types of drugs, so amputation was not warranted. The dog was put on a chemotherapy regime which included a two hour one way trip to the vet school once every other week to get IV chemo drugs that a specially trained nurse has to give and an oral medication on the opposite weeks. For many owners, this would not have been a huge hardship, but unfortunately for the greyhound, she was absolutely terrified of slick floors. I literally have never seen one that bad. She'd skitter around like Bambi on ice either hugging the walls or refusing to go and she was a danger to herself because dogs with bone cancer are more prone to pathologic fractures, which would have been catastrophic for her if she fell on the slick floors. She would have been an excellent candidate for at home care to manage her pain and chemo because she did so poorly in the hospital for her treatments and it was a long drive for the owners. I don't think I'll branch out into giving chemotherapeutic drugs yet (many require very special disposal methods as well as delivery methods), but you get the idea.

Similar deal with something like old, fractious cats with chronic kidney disease. They often require subcutaneous or IV fluids once or twice a week to keep them hydrated and keep the kidneys from failing. They may get extremely stressed at the hospital and not eat afterwards. I know many working dog people are DIYers, but many in the pet population are not and are scared of needles, worried they are going to hurt their pet, and so on. So hospice care in that case would be to address their medical needs for their condition and/or pain, their nutritional needs, as well as counseling to help owners figure out when may be a good time to say goodbye.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I probably won't add anything that hasn't already been said. I use a housecall vet now and love it. Same vet for years. 

I like that she keeps her housecall fee at $35. Or she won't charge if I go meet her at a park along with others. I like that she supports my dogs' raw diet and limited vax schedule. 

She's practical. One of my dogs had a weird large bald bump. She said "well it could be bad. But why don't you go get some Cortaid and see if that takes care of it.". She could have told me I needed to get a biopsy and bloodwork etc. But she knew me well and the Cortaid took care of it. 

She dropped off roses she picked from her garden when I lost my female Terv at age six. I appreciated that. 

And she lets me handle my own dogs. 

Those are the things that are most important to me.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> what do i want from my vet?
> 
> cheaper than retail advantix and heart guard. no lecturing on yearly shots as opposed to every 3 years as I do it now.
> 
> ...


"Cheaper than retail" is impossible. Contrary to popular opinion, the mark-up on these is not good.

Ask WHY they want to do bloodwork? My dog has that spot of localized demodex. We're doing bloodwork since adult-onset demodex is linked to major illness. Also ran bloodwork on her littermate that had adult-onset demodex.

There are *some* SD that compare to other brands. I switched to SD High Energy from NutriSource Super-Performance. I would NEVER feed their regular dog foods, but I was happy to find a calorie-dense kibble. Plus I don't have to drive 90 miles to buy dog food, and I get it "at cost".


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm probably going to have very little flea/tick/heartworm product as inventory. Most of the pharmaceutical companies just got done screwing vets over anyways in a variety of ways. Just no way to compete with various brands being now sold through big box stores. What I am likely going to do is have a small inventory of drugs that should be started right away (i.e.-some antibiotics, pain meds) and script out most of the rest since so many are on the $4 list. I'd rather have someone save money on drugs so they can get the appropriate tests run instead. Cheaper for everyone, but then again, the human literature says that about 30% of human scripts are never filled, so compliance is likely better if you don't have to stop at Walgreens or Costco or whatever on the way home. Of course, many are still not available in a human pharmacy, so that will take some planning.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Some more thoughts...

"without risk of disease exposure" is not entirely true. As I've learned during the Exotic Newcastle Disease epidemic, anyone coming onto your property is a potential vector especially if they are elsewhere dealing with the same types of animals you are. So the risk may be less, but still exists. Suppose you did a call to an older dog who just happened to have a mild case of parvo, and your next call is to give vacc's to a litter of pups. Even if you did diagnose parvo correctly (but possibly did not test for it, or think it is something different), you now have been exposed. Virus can be on your hands, shoes, clothes, hair... I don't know what's your usual biosecurity protocol, but doubtfull you strip down, scrub, and suit up anew for each call, and there's still the interior and exterior of your truck/van to disinfect. And I can only imagine the reactions if you visited clients in full biohazard gear. :lol: So anyway, point being, you are not entirely risk free 

I can definitely see the benifit for one flat fee per household. Mobile vets here don't do that. In my case it would come back to bite you because I have quite a few exotics, herps, birds, other critters, besides the dogs and cats. You could be here all day. LOL. For a "normal family" with a few pets, that would be a big plus though, and probably worth your time.

Also, I do not think an experienced hobbyist with a large herp collection is going to need home consults on basic care, husbandry, first aid, or breeding. Could be wrong, but generally these people know what they are doing. Your biggest plus would be to provide meds, antibiotics, things they cannot normally get themselves.

At home euthanasia is a big draw, for sure.

Hospiece care, maybe for the casual pet owner or those not on a budget. Everyone I'm friends with is a DIY'er. Delivering meds, fluids, specialty diets, to DIY clients homes may be another potential thing to consider. Nice to have the convelience. 

Sports medicine, I personally go for years of experience, and recognised skill. Doubtfull I would rely on someone fresh out of school, no offense, but... Getting there may be tough, I don't know what it would take to get started. My favorite vets are all nearing retirement 

If you want to get more into exotics, check out different clubs in your area. Don't know if you're urban or out in the boonies, this tends to be a more urban thing... A vet lecture, QnA, bring your pets to be seen type of meeting at a local herp society, rat/mouse/chinchilla/rabbit whatever club, or bird club, tends to be a very popular event and will get your name out to a large audience - especially if they have a newsletter and will write a nice review about you and your practice.

Microchipping clinics at parrot/exotic bird clubs are also a big draw.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Some more thoughts...
> 
> "without risk of disease exposure" is not entirely true. As I've learned during the Exotic Newcastle Disease epidemic, anyone coming onto your property is a potential vector especially if they are elsewhere dealing with the same types of animals you are. So the risk may be less, but still exists. Suppose you did a call to an older dog who just happened to have a mild case of parvo, and your next call is to give vacc's to a litter of pups. Even if you did diagnose parvo correctly (but possibly did not test for it, or think it is something different), you now have been exposed. Virus can be on your hands, shoes, clothes, hair... I don't know what's your usual biosecurity protocol, but doubtfull you strip down, scrub, and suit up anew for each call, and there's still the interior and exterior of your truck/van to disinfect. And I can only imagine the reactions if you visited clients in full biohazard gear. :lol: So anyway, point being, you are not entirely risk free


I'm kind of a nut about biosecurity. :-\" When I was down in Joplin a few weeks ago working at their shelter for the 1000+ animals involved in the tornado, I either washed my hands or used hand sanitizer between every animal except littermates in the same cage (which was annoying because there was not nearly enough sinks, a big pet peeve of mine). Also sprayed my shoes off in between rooms too. Most everyone else was way more lax, but it's just how I am as I'm a bit OCD about handwashing and wiping down equipment, LOL. I will likely wear professional crocs and disinfect with Roccal or bleach in between visits, particularly before a puppy/kitten visit, or schedule those first in the day. I also don't like wearing full length lab coats (prefer short sleeves lab coats if I must wear them) for that reason and will likely wear either scrubs that I swing by home and throw in the laundry or a polo shirt and jeans. 



> I can definitely see the benifit for one flat fee per household. Mobile vets here don't do that. In my case it would come back to bite you because I have quite a few exotics, herps, birds, other critters, besides the dogs and cats. You could be here all day. LOL. For a "normal family" with a few pets, that would be a big plus though, and probably worth your time.


Talking to other house call vets, what seems to work the best is charging a set fee for the house call visit and then charging for the individual exam fees. If you're there for a kennel or large number of house pets or barn cats or whatever, it'd be an hourly fee. I don't mind being somewhere all day if I'm paid. I will tell clients in advance that they need to confine Killer the cat to the bathroom before I come over where she's easily accessible or pay extra fees for my wrangling time. 



> At home euthanasia is a big draw, for sure.
> 
> Hospiece care, maybe for the casual pet owner or those not on a budget. Everyone I'm friends with is a DIY'er. Delivering meds, fluids, specialty diets, to DIY clients homes may be another potential thing to consider. Nice to have the convelience.


Yeah, definitely not everyone is a DIYer. Working dog folks don't always realize how different they are from John Q. Public clueless pet owner. :mrgreen: How easy is to buy a pair of decent grooming clippers and do a quick clip on your poodle or Bichon, but people still pay at least $35+ every 6-8 weeks to have it done? And the hospice care is actually an excellent budget option between doing nothing for a possibly in pain pet and hundreds if not thousands of dollars of surgery, chemo, or advanced diagnostics that some people may not be able to afford or want. To me, I don't want to push a certain treatment plan. I see my job is to outline the gold star options down to plan D and to help them make the best decision for everybody as best as I can. Even most working dog people I know don't euthanize the instant they hear bad news if the dog is not in extreme discomfort or suffering. Whether it is just something we'd plan for days or months, hospice care can give a lot of dignity and relief of animal suffering.



> Sports medicine, I personally go for years of experience, and recognised skill. Doubtfull I would rely on someone fresh out of school, no offense, but... Getting there may be tough, I don't know what it would take to get started. My favorite vets are all nearing retirement


Oh yeah, I hear you on this. I will fully let you know if I don't know something and I wouldn't be shy about referring to a boarded specialist or someone who I know has more experience, that's for sure. But I'm always looking to improve and if I can afford it next summer, I'll be taking the rehab certification course down at the University of Tennessee. A lot with sports medicine is knowing your sport, which is why I make it a point to dabble in a bunch of different sports and activities. I may be starting a new discipline in a few weeks too. My main interest in sports medicine is nutrition, something I feel pretty comfortable with. :wink:



> If you want to get more into exotics, check out different clubs in your area. Don't know if you're urban or out in the boonies, this tends to be a more urban thing... A vet lecture, QnA, bring your pets to be seen type of meeting at a local herp society, rat/mouse/chinchilla/rabbit whatever club, or bird club, tends to be a very popular event and will get your name out to a large audience - especially if they have a newsletter and will write a nice review about you and your practice.
> 
> Microchipping clinics at parrot/exotic bird clubs are also a big draw.


One of my rats was bred by a show breeder in Kansas City (yeah, no laughing, they do show rats). May have to connect with her and get into that scene. I've done the equivalent of spays and neuters on upwards of a thousand mice, so that will be helpful. I am not a huge bird person though. I don't mind giving talks though, especially since one of the local exotics vets in the area is a complete dingbat who thinks she knows everything when she doesn't... Will look into it, thanks...


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Joby I have a real funny for you. People who do own rabbits, rats, etc take them very seriously and therefore do take them to the vet. Most times it winds up that the animal has just lived a long life for that particular species, has developed tumors, etc and is going to die anyway, but they do take them in to have their teeth or nails trimmed, birds beaks and wings done, etc.

Altho, I went to CSU and was accepted into vet school after studying all the anatomy, repro, etc curiculum for 5 years, I chose not to go due to medical things that needed taking care of. I wound up spending the next 20 plus years as a tech, office manager, etc or drug rep.

In a practice in Denver, I worked for a pair of doctors - nice cliinic, low key, docs well liked and versed in various breeds especially military dogs. Owner brought hamster in for a visit. While handling small animals is a common occurance, Dr. Bob was discussing problems with the hamster, wet tail, etc and began to pick the hamster up to exam it and show the client what he was talking about. The small owner of the hamster was there along with the parent. As Bob picked the hamster up it bit the shit out of him and hung on. You know how the vet is always supposed to act like they care as much about your animal as you do, when they unexpectedly bite you or lash out at you, you react. Well this hamster bit and hung on, Bob yelled and cussed and in doing so flung his hand severely. The hamster went reeling thru the air and smacked the wall, falling to the floor dead! It was an honest reaction, but was not so humorous to the parent or the small owner.

It was awful to happen, but still gives me a chuckle - the things that go on in front and behind the scenes at a vet clinic!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL, it's so awful it's funny. RIP, hamster. Another reason I prefer to handle my own pets. Ya never know what a person is like until something cute and cuddly decides to bite the shit outta them! 

I once bought a VERY beautiful breeding male cockatiel. As soon as the breeder guy caught him and took him out of the cage, the bird flipped around and dug his beak in, right under the poor guy's finger nail. I was shocked when he didn't drop that bird and managed to put him into the carry cage! It hurt just watching... But that's a good point, exotics are likely to bite a lot more than cats/dogs, I think.

Rat, rabbit, and guinea pig neuters could be a useful niche specialty. Many behavioral reasons to do it, for example keeping together two male rats, it reduces the stink considerably, and they get along better with less aggression. I know several rat owners with neutered males. Takes a lot more skill and some different procedures than cat/dog, especially rabbits and gp's whose inguinal rings stay open and are at risk of prolapse - not every vet will do it. 

Also descenting (anal gland removal), for skunks, ferrets, and what have you. Frequently done and VERY appreciated by the owners.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I was also going to say neutering sugar gliders. No one does it but if they do, they charge $300 to do. There is a vet here that will for like $60 but is a 2 hr drive from me! My equine friend won't even attempt! They do bite, hard, regardless of what people say and are so small. Can't understand why you can't just band the little things myself, like we do goats and calves but it's a big no no to even discuss that in companion animal practices! Even tho studies have proven that it is less traumatic than the surgical method - in comparison to cortisol levels.

Now that pets are fluff and a several billion dollar business and these people are willing to pay for designer doggie bags, diamond collars, etc. everything else related has sky rocketed in price - passed on down to the veterinary industry (small animal especially).


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

Would you consider using a house call vet to your home or kennel?
- Yes, going to the office is stressful for them.

What services would you like to see offered on a house call basis? 
- General wellness stuff, emergency care (like if a cow kicked a dog and broke something... it really helps sometimes to get an assessment before going in to the office), in home euthanasia, litter/mom checkups or emergencies

In general, what do you like about your vet?
-All the staff is great. The owner of the practice volunteers at the Iditarod and therefore is experienced with my mutt dogs, the other two vets are equally fantastic. Always willing to answer any questions, no matter how stupid they might be. Actually praise me for having an in shape dog and smart enough to realize Scout's bony topline is genetic. A-okay with me feeding a raw diet. Work to help keep costs down, but still provide excellent care. Follow the every 3 years protocol for all normal boosters. Great with boarding the dogs or the cat. Dirt cheap hw preventatives. All in all I'm pretty happy with my vet.

What do you wish they did differently?
Not recommend getting another pet for a companion to the one people already have on their phone hold system with info tidbits.
I wish they didn't support the use of dog parks and the training franchise "Sit Means Sit".
The newest tech hire was scared of Scout and made comments about her eyes being too intense... that kinda pissed me off... thats like being scared of a big fluffy mouse for godsakes.


----------

